# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Сервера cs 1.6

## KAMAZOFF

Здравствуйте!
Хотелось бы предложить Вам зайти на CS-BIT.RU 
(Лучший Проект серверов Counter-Strike 1.6)
У нас адекватная и опытная Администрация, у которых за спиной не 1 год опыта.
Наши сервера уже показали стабильность, которой так не хватает на многих проектах!
Сейчас Проект в стадии ОБТ. 
В скоре будет открыто 20+ серверов различных модов.

Наш Сайт: http://cs-bit.ru/
Наша группа VK: http://vk.com/csbitru
Наша группа Steam : http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cs-bitru
Будем рады видеть Вас на нашем Проекте CS-BIT.RU!
Заходите и наслаждайтесь игрой, вливайтесь в коллектив...

----------

